# Prewar Track Bike ID



## bikeyard (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone recognize the maker of this bike?  Williams Utility cranks, British hub company rear flip flop hub.  Front lugs wrap the head tube


----------



## barracuda (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but I'm pretty sure I like it. You might check the Williams sprocket for a date code. What's the name on the rims?


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 8, 2014)

*Track Bike*



barracuda said:


> I don't know what it is, but I'm pretty sure I like it. You might check the Williams sprocket for a date code. What's the name on the rims?




The rims are Weinmann.  The guy I got it from acquired it in the 60's at the time it had wooden rims which he replaced with the Weinmann on the original hubs.

The rear hub is a British Hub Company Sivada DS.  From what I have found it was manufactured 1932-1950.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 22, 2014)

No idea of the maker,but it sure is a cool old bike.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 24, 2014)

The fork and lugs look Raleigh. Selling?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2014)

the head decal looks like it says Bob Brooks  
though that doesn't match a specific maker on Peter and Patricia's site
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders.html

nor Matt's website, USA or UK
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA.htm 
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/British.htm


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just noticed this thread...I actually own this bike now. It is a Brambilla, imported by Bob Berghino. It is Italian in origin. Bike will be going through a full restoration someday, but for now I am trying to do a bit more research to determine its state of repair and what might be original to the bike. 

For those into old lightweights, Pierre Brambilla was the uncle of Sante Pogliaghi, a noted Italian racing bike builder of the 50s-70s.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 26, 2015)

ccdc.1 said:


> Just noticed this thread...I actually own this bike now. It is a Brambilla, imported by Bob Berghino. It is Italian in origin. Bike will be going through a full restoration someday, but for now I am trying to do a bit more research to determine its state of repair and what might be original to the bike.
> 
> For those into old lightweights, Pierre Brambilla was the uncle of Sante Pogliaghi, a noted Italian racing bike builder of the 50s-70s.




that's got to be one rare butt bike, yet warning rare does no always equate high value, still old can though, lol.. somebodies been hunting it down for a while unless this is from you? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/51061132@N08/sets/72157647418780889/

regardless Bob Berghino has some cool history, from way back: http://www.pogliaghi.com/pog-history.html

*Bob Berghino, early importer of Pogliaghi’s to the United States *

Giovanni “Bob” Berghino and his wife Gilda came to America in the 20’s to make better lives for themselves. Bob opened a bike shop in the upper west side of Manhattan, and presumably imported Brambilla racing bikes.
 Then in the mid 40’s the Berghino’s moved to Southern California. Bob opened a bike shop in Beverly Hills called Bob’s Cycles where he was known as the cities best bikesmith. Bob’s Cycle’s was located at the south east corner of  Robertson & Wilshire (it’s now a Bank of America). In the early 60’s Bob Berghino was importing Pogliaghi’s. He added his own decals and called these bikes “Berghino Specials”. It’s interesting that he would leave the “Pogliaghi” down tube decal on the bike (perhaps this was an agreement he had with Sante Pogliaghi). Also of note; Bob Berghino coached some of America’s top racers of the time, including Bob Tetslaff who raced in the 1960 Olympics. 

Here's a 1946 article siting bob's Manhattan shop but I spect that's where that bike  originates  .:
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...AsdAAAAIBAJ&sjid=WX4EAAAAIBAJ&pg=4023,5096722


Lorine Dudley Tetzlaff last known address in 2002 was in Los Gatos Ca, just off Los Gatos Boulevard. . apparently Bob's daughter I'd be a knocking on her door!.  Link to article: http://www.zoominfo.com/p/Lorine-Tetzlaff/188762236

 due diligence and yet another article with reference, one more door to knock on, in 2010:

https://cornedbeefonry.wordpress.com/2010/11/19/rest-in-peace-on-earth/

there's reference to New York's Columbus Cycling Club  for one more door to knock on too. http://www.myheritage.com/research?...n.Berghino+lnmo.3+lnmsdm.1+lnmsmf3.1+lnmsrs.1


That's gonna be an entry into the pits of hell, trying to gather info or details to that specific bike, I don't envy ya but good luck!


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff54:

That Flickr page is mine, yes. Disassembled the bike to determine what I could about parts and condition. As is often the case with old track bikes that were ridden hard, this one has some issues, but also has some interesting details. Is hanging in storage for now, but hope to get on it this spring.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 31, 2015)

It sure is a Bob Berghino, I have one that I posted very similar


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Sep 4, 2015)

That the Berghino you got from Sam?

-AJ


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2015)

I own it now...sweet bike.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea is went from sam to me to redline1968. KILLLLEEERRR bike.!


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Redline1968, do you still own that chrome Berghino track bike? I was looking at some of the photos as I am working on the plan for my own Berghino/Brambilla track bike; it looks like there might be a serial number stamped on the left side of the seat lug. Mine is #2911. If my eyes are correct, it would be helpful to know how that might compare with the chrome bike, as it had that original receipt dated 1936.

I know this string goes back 5 years, so you may not have the bike still, or you may not actually be on The Case still....but I figured I'd try. Thanks, -Michael


----------



## kccomet (Jul 7, 2020)

no serial numbers on the chrome berghino


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sold it.    


ccdc.1 said:


> Redline1968, do you still own that chrome Berghino track bike? I was looking at some of the photos as I am working on the plan for my own Berghino/Brambilla track bike; it looks like there might be a serial number stamped on the left side of the seat lug. Mine is #2911. If my eyes are correct, it would be helpful to know how that might compare with the chrome bike, as it had that original receipt dated 1936.
> 
> I know this string goes back 5 years, so you may not have the bike still, or you may not actually be on The Case still....but I figured I'd try. Thanks, -Michael


----------

